# Kz Spree,coyote And Out Back



## southern gentleman (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have narrowed it down to 4

with keystone first !!!

keystone outback 21 or 23

kz coyote lite cl232ss

kz mxt coyote 300

kz spree 240bhs

anybody know anything about the kz line of trailers? Can't tell which one is close in construction to keystone outback ? aluminum construction is what i want!!!! with some fiberglass wa nt to stay away from wood as much as possible!!!!!
Just weighing all my options.

any good info appreciated

Torrey
1-225-315-6677


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Torrey - KZ and Keystone both make good trailers. We almost bought a KZ Frontier (now discontinued) instead of our Outback. I think the Coyote's are all tent trailers while the Spree's and Outbacks are hardside campers. You might decide if you want a tent camper or a hardside and go from there. We saw alot of folks going from pop-ups to tent trailers then finally to hardsides so we just decided to jump straight to an Outback. Both are going to be very similar in build quality. I do not know much about Spree construction - you might dig into that particular subject a bit deeper. We might have actually ended up with a Frontier if it hadn't been for the sales manager giving us the hard sell and ticking off DW while we were at the dealership. The Frontiers were direct competitors to the Outbacks. I think that the Spree's are as well but am not 100% sure on that.

-CC


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have a KZ Durango and have had it a year. So far we have found no fault with the make and quality of our 5er. Everything we have had it back to the dealership for was appliance issues. mostly the microwave. We had a small leak at the bottom of the shower surround and fixed that our selves. I am impressed with the 2 year warranty. We did have a loose water line that run to the pump and was an easy fix the clamp was loose. So I think you should be happy with either one you choose. Good luck with your decision.


----------

